# Ferrari 599 'Aperta'



## Spyco

A couple of weeks ago I received a phone call regarding a new car protection detail on a Ferrari 599. Once I saw it up close I realised this is the most exclusive version of the 599, the Aperta, with only 80 pieces ever built!!!!

First thing was to make sure that the surface was clean from any contaminants. So a quick waterless clean followed by clay and IPA preped the car for a thorough inspection.

In general the clear coat was in an excellent condition apart from some minor imperfections that non the less had to be corrected.



















Then on to the protection stage. Strong durable protection with no compromise in looks was requested so Zaino immediately popped in mind.Three ZFXed layers of Zaino Z2 were applied. 
Here ready to buff off.










Rest of the surfaces were also adequately protected.





































And here some final shots.



























































































Thank you very much for watching.

Spyco


----------



## Beatman

Spyco, that Is stunning work, that must give you so much pride to get a car looking as good as this one :thumb:


----------



## Kotsos

Absolutelly brilliant. 

I m sure there are 79 jealous Aperta owners now


----------



## aetolofitis

Fantastic work kostas!!!


----------



## wanner69

Stunning work once again:thumb:


----------



## robbo51

Awesomeness!!


----------



## markito

One more stunning work mr spyco!


----------



## JBirchy

Stunning, such a gorgeous car and very exclusive too!


----------



## tonyy

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

Amazing work and such a beautifull car


----------



## shaunwistow

Lovely job yet again Kostas, well done.


----------



## suspal

awesome car nice work :thumb:


----------



## cypukas

Thanks for sharing it


----------



## colarado red

Stunning


----------



## dazzlecar

Excellent work,perfect finish spyco!


----------



## DMH-01

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## jlw41

What a stunning car :thumb: great work too


----------



## Artdeshine

Spyco I will getting my 599 two week times will see thru what you do and clong it . The colour is red. May be you can tell me what you done on this 599. Thanks


----------



## Rowan83

Wow, that looks stunning!! :argie:


----------



## Spyco

Beatman said:


> Spyco, that Is stunning work, that must give you so much pride to get a car looking as good as this one :thumb:


Thank you very much for your kind comment. Indeed I am very proud of the final outcome but what I am really proud of is the hard work of the past years that paid off!


----------



## spursfan

Now that is a great car and your work is stunning, car look brilliant:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Ashtra

what a car. top job


----------



## giannis1990

Beautiful car!!Cracking job!! :doublesho Well done Spyco!!!


----------



## CliveP

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that even, for a moment, challenged my plans for an Aston....but only for a sec!

Great work there!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Spyco

alfred said:


> Spyco I will getting my 599 two week times will see thru what you do and clong it . The colour is red. May be you can tell me what you done on this 599. Thanks


Well Alfred the first thing you should do is to let me take out for a spin just to make sure everything is in order! And we take it on from there then... :lol:


----------



## Spyco

CliveP said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that even, for a moment, challenged my plans for an Aston....but only for a sec!
> 
> Great work there!
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


My most sincere apologies Clive.  I am fully booked for the rest of this year but unfortunately no Aston to reimburse that sec!!  Thanks for your comment, wish you all the best.


----------



## Racer

Great finish on a very special car , Well Done Kostas :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

Excellent work Kostas:thumb:

Mario


----------



## Black.MB

Nice job on bautiful car:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios

Hard color to beat for such reflections. Stunning work :doublesho


----------



## Luis

just amazing )


----------



## ocdetailer

Stunning colour, very understated considering the rarity of the car. Great work.


----------



## ted11

Love Ferrari, great work.


----------



## Robbles

stunning work and car


----------



## Stoner

As Clarkson would say, "I almost had a trouser accident" when I saw that car! A truly beautiful car and a detailing job to do it proud. Fantastic work :thumb:


----------

